# Replacing mk1 TT stereo with Bose



## Mannsy52 (Dec 31, 2019)

Right guys I bought a second hand Alpine sound system with a iso harness attached.

Im not to sure if I have the correct harness as I wasnt aware that Bose made this a little different.

Anyone want to help me through this and check if I have the correct adaptor??

I think I'm also missing the ariel booster!!


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Can't help today but i have an Alpine HU with Bose system. It's coming out at weekend to test fit a double din console I've knocked up. I can see whats been used or needed for connections then, I'm hoping the new android unit i have will plug into what I've got. This is going in when finished.


----------



## Mannsy52 (Dec 31, 2019)

That would be a great help mate


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

On mine
I have the red connector with front and rear speakers and blue/white wire to power the amp, so 4 plugs and the bl/w wire
(yours only has 2 plugs)

The second ISO connector for the normal speaker wiring is not used.

You are missing the ariel powered adapter. Blue wire goes to this.

Mine also has 2 thin wires from the car, yellow and black/white, Black/white tapped into the ground and yellow tapped into the ignition switched wire on the radio. The car does not have a switched wire in the connector (don't know how it works exactly but it's getting it's switched power from the thin yellow)

i don't have the extra adapter bit you are holding

I got some photo's but it's not east to make things out.

This kit will do you, it even has the side infills for the radio. It even mentions the switched live wire and how to sort it in the add (yours is same Alpine as mine) https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-...381910?hash=item466f8f6f96:g:NU0AAOSwm3paAuEV

The test fitting went OK, needs covering now. 
I plugged my new one in and it doesn't switch on so I will need to add the tappings from the car that are on the old stereo wires for the switched live or add a new switched live and get rid of the 2 very thin wires


----------



## Mannsy52 (Dec 31, 2019)

How many plugs have you got coming from the car, here is what I have.

I've got a Bose connector and the power and connect with ignition switch and stuff then the 3rd is my antenna...


----------



## Mannsy52 (Dec 31, 2019)

Can you pull those wires out so I can see what is connect from the car to to iso kit?


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Red plug into one on right, then plug the ISO power into one on left. You will have to put a switched live to the radio. (red wire next to black on ISO block

Yours is a full Bose amplified set up isn't it??? Have you got Bose written on the front speakers in the door card.??

To get front and rear speakers working you will need the kit in the link i posted, also read the fitting tips in the add.

Just using the 2 connectors off the red plug will give you front speakers when plugged into front out on radio

Full manual for your HU, wiring at the end https://www.carstereousermanuals.com/Alpine/UTE42BT/Download/345967


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Red plug into Bose, mine has front and rear connectors


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Power iso plugged in but you will need to add a switched live to this, red next to black. Or link a permanent live from the yellow to the red for testing


----------



## Mannsy52 (Dec 31, 2019)

Thing is I'm getting power but no sound.

My iso connector has 2 blocks in the picture I've attached, but my car connection is only one block so I'm getting power but no sound because half of the ISO connector 2 block has the speakers attached.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

You'll need an adaptor harness
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Ampl ... 2749.l2649

That's exactly what you need to keep the run a std ISO head unit through the factory Bose system
It plugs inline between the stock harness and your new headunit


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> You'll need an adaptor harness
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Ampl ... 2749.l2649
> 
> That's exactly what you need to keep the run a std ISO head unit through the factory Bose system
> It plugs inline between the stock harness and your new headunit


Now thats completely different than mine as mines running all the speakers through the RCA outs on the HU and not using ISO B (speakers) plug at all.

The harness you have the red plug looks like it's for the rear RCA out and ISO B plug for the front speakers.

If yours is a full Bose set up you need the red connector with the 4 RCA plugs and blue/white remote amp wire and you don't use the ISO speaker plug at all

Download the manual and look at page 17 for connecting speakers on an amp like the bose set up


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Mine is connected up using that adaptor harness and is working perfectly, fades left to right and front to rear.
Sub between the seats is working well too.
The harness has a high/low level convertor inline so it converts the high level outputs from the HU into the low level inputs required by the Bose amp
May not be the best way to do do it but it sounds good enough to me... Years ago I would have ripped the lot out and upgraded to high end components/amps, but my aging (and knackered) hearing doesn't warrant the expense/effort.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Mine is connected up using that adaptor harness and is working perfectly, fades left to right and front to rear.
> Sub between the seats is working well too.
> The harness has a high/low level convertor inline so it converts the high level outputs from the HU into the low level inputs required by the Bose amp
> May not be the best way to do do it but it sounds good enough to me... Years ago I would have ripped the lot out and upgraded to high end components/amps, but my aging (and knackered) hearing doesn't warrant the expense/effort.


Ah didn't realise that had a converter, that will be a good option and cheaper. He will still need the amplified ariel adaptor as well.
No need for the red plug then.


----------



## DickyP (Sep 18, 2014)

The joy of electrics! It's all wizardry..

I had a pioneer dab unit in with usb, Spotify etc and I have put the original head unit in as the sound was just not as good. Granted it wasn't the most expensive unit but the sound was chalk and cheese.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

DickyP said:


> The joy of electrics! It's all wizardry..
> 
> I had a pioneer dab unit in with usb, Spotify etc and I have put the original head unit in as the sound was just not as good. Granted it wasn't the most expensive unit but the sound was chalk and cheese.


Just had my new android hu set up in the kitchen playing through one of my home stereo speakers, sounds mint and just loaded 2.5gb of hard trance tunes.
Hope it sounds at least as good in the car.


----------



## DickyP (Sep 18, 2014)

I think it may be the Bose amplifier that messes with the amp from the new headunit. I hope it sounds great for you as well, as I say it may be the Pioneer unit that was used.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

DickyP said:


> I think it may be the Bose amplifier that messes with the amp from the new headunit. I hope it sounds great for you as well, as I say it may be the Pioneer unit that was used.


With the Alpine HU i have fitted at the moment you can turn off the HU internal amp so it doesn't mess with the Bose or any external amp.

Will see what happens next weekend when i fit the new one.


----------



## Mannsy52 (Dec 31, 2019)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Mine is connected up using that adaptor harness and is working perfectly, fades left to right and front to rear.
> Sub between the seats is working well too.
> The harness has a high/low level convertor inline so it converts the high level outputs from the HU into the low level inputs required by the Bose amp
> May not be the best way to do do it but it sounds good enough to me... Years ago I would have ripped the lot out and upgraded to high end components/amps, but my aging (and knackered) hearing doesn't warrant the expense/effort.


What harness are you using??


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Mannsy52 said:


> Essex2Visuvesi said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is connected up using that adaptor harness and is working perfectly, fades left to right and front to rear.
> ...


He's using this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252071692804


----------



## Mannsy52 (Dec 31, 2019)

davebowk said:


> Mannsy52 said:
> 
> 
> > Essex2Visuvesi said:
> ...


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Just the harness in the ebay link


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

On that adapter. You plug the 2 ISO plugs from the radio into the new adapter.

The power ISO on the adapter then plugs in the car power ISO

The red plug then plugs in to the bose wires connector on the car.

The normal speaker wires plug (ISO B) is not connected to the car.

Bear in mind you might need to add a switched live. The switched is the red next to the black.
The yellow is the permanent live.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Ill take some pics tomorrow, but essentially yes.... one end goes in the back of the stereo, and the other goes into the plugs coming out of the dashboard. There was no need to modify any wiring. The Iso 8 connector for the speakers is not connected to the car per se, as it piggy backs into the 3 row plug.
Hard to explain but I'll post up some pics tomorrow


----------



## Mannsy52 (Dec 31, 2019)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Ill take some pics tomorrow, but essentially yes.... one end goes in the back of the stereo, and the other goes into the plugs coming out of the dashboard. There was no need to modify any wiring. The Iso 8 connector for the speakers is not connected to the car per se, as it piggy backs into the 3 row plug.
> Hard to explain but I'll post up some pics tomorrow


Nice one


----------



## Mannsy52 (Dec 31, 2019)

Mannsy52 said:


> Essex2Visuvesi said:
> 
> 
> > Ill take some pics tomorrow, but essentially yes.... one end goes in the back of the stereo, and the other goes into the plugs coming out of the dashboard. There was no need to modify any wiring. The Iso 8 connector for the speakers is not connected to the car per se, as it piggy backs into the 3 row plug.
> ...


Im just looking again, so I need one black connector from the new stereo with all wires, rather than it being split and that plugs into the car connection and the red connector from the new stereo goes into the other connector from the car, then plug the ariel in, and that's it.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

This might be the easiest way to describe it


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

I didn't draw the extra plug you won't use. It's either the Bose plug(red) for full Bose system or the ISO B plug for non Bose systems


----------



## Mannsy52 (Dec 31, 2019)

davebowk said:


> I didn't draw the extra plug you won't use. It's either the Bose plug(red) for full Bose system or the ISO B plug for non Bose systems


Appreciate what you did mate but I'm so list.. Hahaha


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Ok, first you need to buy one of the adapters. Either the one in Essex2 link or the red Bose with 4 RCA plugs and the blue/white wire.
come back when you have it.
I will get some clear pics of the Alpine HU and wiring when I have removed it at weekend.
This is ready to go in


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Hopefully this adds a little clarity









Please excuse the filthy bootlid


----------



## Mannsy52 (Dec 31, 2019)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Hopefully this adds a little clarity
> 
> 
> Please excuse the filthy bootlid


Thanks mate I'll give this a go


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Using that adapter might sort the switched live issue.
I can see that the switched and permanant lives are swapped over on that adapter. 
Will check on the car plug when i fit mine on Saturday.


----------



## Mannsy52 (Dec 31, 2019)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Hopefully this adds a little clarity
> 
> 
> Please excuse the filthy bootlid


Thanks for the advice mate but my harness has different connectors, typical...


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Looking at your photo it has the same connectors.

Throw away the parts circled.








buy this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252071692804

Plug into radio wire plugs and into car plugs
Check that the yellow from the radio is continuous to the red/white wire on the car plug (this is permanent live)
In your photo the radio yellow is plugged into the red (same as mine). The new adapter will do the switch so your yellow from the radio should be plugged into the yellow, and red into red between the radio and the first connector block.
You still might need to add a switched live to the red wire, i will check this on Saturday


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

There is no switched live on the cars power iso socjet

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









This is my plug on my adaptor that will plug into the cars socket
You can see I am now only using 2 wires in the power iso, permanent live.,yellow and ground, black because this is all you need in this plug. 
the red that was in there I have connected to an ignition switched live.. You can splice it into the yellow but then you have to turn the stereo off when you park up. 
The blue and white connects to amp remote on red plug.
The blue connects to the powered ariel booster. 
The orange is for the lights, probably best to not bother with this one. Leave as is.

This is all the info you need. If you still have problems you will need to take it somewhere that will do it.
New one all working


----------



## Shortstuff (Apr 17, 2020)

davebowk said:


> There is no switched live on the cars power iso socjet
> View attachment 1
> 
> This is my plug on my adaptor that will plug into the cars socket
> ...


Thanks for all the information, we have full bose audio it seems (Says Bose on door cards) so have ordered the kit you recommended


----------



## Mannsy52 (Dec 31, 2019)

davebowk said:


> There is no switched live on the cars power iso socjet
> View attachment 1
> 
> This is my plug on my adaptor that will plug into the cars socket
> ...


You make it sound so easy haha but yeah I'm going to have to take it somewhere, I'm completely lost..!!


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

where about's are you?
Happy to help out via video call if it helps


----------



## Mannsy52 (Dec 31, 2019)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> where about's are you?
> Happy to help out via video call if it helps


Facetime may be a shout mate...

Email me at:

[email protected]

we can sort numbers out


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

No Problem
I'll drop you a PM with contact details later
Sadly I'm not fortunate enough to be furloughed so will have to be over the weekend


----------



## Shortstuff (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey Guys

So i bought the kit for full bose from ebay as previously recommended.

Everything works as expected however when ever i turn it on, turn it off or change source i get a loud pop through speakers, similar to the sound you might get when plugging or unplugged speakers into a headphone jack / port

Any ideas?


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Some HU have the option to turn off internal amp when using an external amp and you will be using the bose amp i presume.
Have a look in your HU instructions, i know this is an option with Alpine units.
The bose amp and internal HU amp might be interfering with each other.
But then you might have to use the RCA outs.
Which harness did you get? the one with RCA out to red plug or speaker wire with inline converter to red plug?


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

It is, as suggested, probably, caused by the switched 12 volts, that wakes the amp up from standby being momentarily lost, turning the amp off, then coming back, and switching it on again. It's the white/black wire on the 6 way mini iso connector on the OEM HU. Worth a check with a multimeter.
Mac.


----------



## Shortstuff (Apr 17, 2020)

davebowk said:


> Some HU have the option to turn off internal amp when using an external amp and you will be using the bose amp i presume.
> Have a look in your HU instructions, i know this is an option with Alpine units.
> The bose amp and internal HU amp might be interfering with each other.
> But then you might have to use the RCA outs.
> Which harness did you get? the one with RCA out to red plug or speaker wire with inline converter to red plug?


Hi Dave i think i have the same kit as you i believe. I have the RCA to the red plug.


----------



## Shortstuff (Apr 17, 2020)

PlasticMac said:


> It is, as suggested, probably, caused by the switched 12 volts, that wakes the amp up from standby being momentarily lost, turning the amp off, then coming back, and switching it on again. It's the white/black wire on the 6 way mini iso connector on the OEM HU. Worth a check with a multimeter.
> Mac.


Im guessing though this would be caused by the HU anyway so Ill investigate that first


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Shortstuff said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> So i bought the kit for full bose from ebay as previously recommended.
> 
> ...


You need to Add a Ground Loop Isolator between the head unit and the Bose amp, a Roadster needs 2 , a Coupe only 1 on the front rca output.

These are perfect, the flying leads let you tuck it away


----------



## Shortstuff (Apr 17, 2020)

Wak said:


> Shortstuff said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys
> ...


Aw man!!! I had enough trouble hiding the mountain of wires hahaha. Ill order one and in the meantime play around with the settings as I did find some details about turning some settings off


----------

